# Streamings



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Puccini - Il trittico, from Bayerischen Staatsoper in Munich on Saturday December 23rd, 19:00 CET (18:00 GMT/UTC):

https://www.staatsoper.de/tv.html

With 24 hrs Video on Demand, starting from Sunday December 24th at 11:00 CET (10:00 GMT/UTC).

On that same evening can be listened Meyerbeer's "Le Prophète" with Gregory Kunde, from Deutsche Oper Berlin, starting at 19:05 CET (18:05 GMT/UTC) via Deutschlandfunk Kultur radio's page:

http://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/berliner-meyerbeer-zyklus-der-prophet-als-finale.1091.de.html?dram:article_id=402915


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like a terrific lineup. Thank you!


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

*Christmas concert, Teatro alla Scala*

On December 21st, beginning at 20:00 CET (19:00 GMT/UTC), Italian Radio Television Rai transmits at Rai3 radio channel the Christmas concert from Teatro alla Scala in Milan, with works of Mozart: Overture to Lucio Silla, motet Exsultate, Jubilate KV 165 with soprano Brenda Rae and the Great Mass in C minor K 427 with the soloists Brenda Rae, Roberta Invernizzi, Francesco Demuro and Michele Pertusi.

Streaming:

http://www.raiplayradio.it/radio3/


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

*TONIGHT ON OPERAVISION: The Snow Queen*

Tonight, travel to a world of ice and trolls, of brave girls and magic!
Based on the beloved Hans Christian Andersen fairy tale Snedronningen (The Snow Queen) and set to music by contemporary composer Marius Felix Lange, The Snow Queen is a show for the whole family and is the first opera brought to us from Deutsche Oper am Rhein!









The Snow Queen 
Location:	Deutsche Oper am Rhein Date:	12 January at 19:00 CET (18:00 GMT/UTC)
In a faraway land lives a fairytale queen, but not all is as it seems...

Sung in German with English, French and German subtitles
A co-production with Theater Dortmund and Theater Bonn on the label "Junge Opern Rhein-Ruhr"

https://operavision.us5.list-manage.com/track/click?u=56b08a5c002ed3d29559639ca&id=bc6bdd443b&e=33a82ed07d


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

*Die Walküre live streaming from Munich, January 22nd*

The Bavarian State Opera is streaming live Die Walküre on Monday January 22nd, beginning at 17:00 CET (16:00 GMT/UTC).









https://www.staatsoper.de/tv.html


----------

